# I would have started with a 'Duce and a half'



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

but it sure beats the heck outta my present BOV

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/survivor-truck-built-drive-end-world-143718470.html


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Wrong engine... LOL

For that to be truly a great vehicle you need the deuce diesel installed.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

the multifuel one !!!!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd have gone for either a cummins 4bt or 6bt, probably the latter. Biodiesel isn't detrimental to the engine, but running on alcohol is. Propane yields less hp, and it'll probably be harder to get hold of. To the best of my knowledge, any diesel can be run on gasoline, but it needs to have oil added. The more I read on the Hercules multifuel engine in the deuce, the more I believe that it's not all it should be.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The other problem is the price. For that price I can have 300+ acres and no need for that vehicle but it does say they are in California. No wonder they want to get out!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

How about a duece and a quarter, I traded my 71 Ford Ranchero for it. I blended in really well when I was in the hood.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I still like our duece and halfs lol


----------



## rplanck (Aug 3, 2012)

Here are my BOV


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Where is/are your water buffalo?


----------

